# MMA Fighter WarMachine is being hunted by law enforcement for beating his girlfriend



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2014)

http://thebiglead.com/2014/08/11/ch...ng-account-of-alleged-beating-by-war-machine/


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 12, 2014)

My twitter is blowing up with articles over this. I'm so sick and tired of it. Can't figure out if this story is because a porn star got beaten, or if it's because a MMA fighter got in a fight outside of a cage? 

Either way domestic abuse is terrible, but i'm tired of reading about these constant updates on my twitter. bloody elbow can't get enough of this story


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2014)

It is popular because of both the things you mentioned plus the fact that he is a semi-celebrity on the run from the law making twitter post as he runs.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 12, 2014)

it ends with him in jail for the next 5 years. his career is over, except when he returns to porn after his incarceration. Her career just gets bigger in porn now that more people learn her name. And to top it off they will star in a porno together after he gets out. this story is all kinds of fucked up with a dash of crazy ass mixed in.


----------



## theestone (Aug 12, 2014)

I like how the professional fighter was "fighting for his life".

That guy who fled the scene must have been a real bad ass. 
He just wanted to propose.  But  beating the shit out of her will do :/


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2014)

lots of things id fucken love to do to christy mack....bashing her isnt one of them....


----------



## need2lift (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow 

I only saw the police photos... That is fantastic


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2014)

The cop that takes him in is going to be scared.


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The cop that takes him in is going to be scared.



.... cops aren't to scared after they shoot you 8 or 9 x's....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 12, 2014)

Her camp has now hired "Dog The Bounty Hunter" to help find him if he doesn't turn himself in by 7:00 PM PST. 

I hope he brings Leland


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 13, 2014)

Dog and Leland going get their ass handed to them. I think what he did was wrong but wannabe cops


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

does anyone really give 2 fucks about a whore who got what she probably had coming to her? She's in porn so she will suck anyones cawk who has some coke, and he caught her cheating on him. Its not domestic violence, that implies a family unit.


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

Umm yeah. Who knows what she did. Possibly nothing. I dont known her personally. But its disgusting what he did to her imo. In that sense I do care, and im not OK with men like him acting that way. He is a piece of shit. I mean did she kill his dog?

Its not ok. 

I dont give a fuck if she's a porn star or what. Thats a human being.

But if what she did was sooooo bad, leave her from your life. Sounds to me like there was another man in her bed, and he lost it. And his stupid twitter posts. Gag me.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 13, 2014)

What was in the story she told he was a EX. He knew what he had when he dated her anyhow gets paid to screw on cam. I bet she is the most searched porn star on the internet now. She will coming out of this making all kinds of cash in the end.  But all said nobody should get beat like that.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 13, 2014)

people like that make me sick!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 13, 2014)

this story sucks. at least wait till they report something tangible. I get updates on this about twitter every 20 min and all they are adding is some stupid "he said, she said" bull shit. This is some fucked up white trash everyday occurrence bull.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

if I came home and found my wife in bed with another man there would be 2 dead people in my house. Anyone here that says otherwise needs to get their test levels checked


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would calmly grab my gear, gun and pack my kids up...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I would calmly grab my gear, gun and pack my kids up...


not injecting enough tren, response invalid


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 13, 2014)

upping dosage, immediately!


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> if I came home and found my wife in bed with another man there would be 2 dead people in my house. Anyone here that says otherwise needs to get their test levels checked



I get it. That would hurt. But I'm not going to kill someone over it. You'd be doing it to protect your own ego, imo. How dare someone do that to you.



heckler7 said:


> not injecting enough tren, response invalid



Let's not propagate the myth. If your going to do some shit like that there is a defect in you. It ain't the tren.


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## bio-chem (Aug 13, 2014)

that's one ugly bitch.


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> does anyone really give 2 fucks about a whore who got what she probably had coming to her? She's in porn so *she will suck anyones cawk* who has some coke, and he caught her cheating on him. Its not domestic violence, that implies a family unit.




you lost me on this one brother.....this alone should get her elected to congress with a possible shot at the presidency.....she has a really hot double anal clip thats worthy of an oscar...


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you lost me on this one brother.....this alone should get her elected to congress with a possible shot at the presidency.....she has a really hot double anal clip thats worthy of an oscar...


ok let me explain. she is a confirmed whore right. and all whores love cocaine which is also called coke. You may be the boyfriend of said whore but she would fuck any guy, besides you, that had some coke for her to snort.


----------



## s2h (Aug 13, 2014)

shes defiantly not my type..but beating the shit out of her was a pussy move...the only bigger pussy move was the bitch that ran away after he got slapped around by dbag machine....


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> ok let me explain. she is a confirmed whore right. and all whores love cocaine which is also called coke. You may be the boyfriend of said whore but she would fuck any guy, besides you, that had some coke for her to snort.




...


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 13, 2014)

She wouldn't be half bad without that butch hair cut. Not saying I wouldn't hit it though. No pun intended..


----------



## Watson (Aug 14, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> ok let me explain. she is a confirmed whore right. and all whores love cocaine which is also called coke. You may be the boyfriend of said whore but she would fuck any guy, besides you, that had some coke for her to snort.



dead right, 101% correct, but you and i both know that only a retard would *date* her....fucking her up the ass in a car park for laughs on a friday night is another thing...

but some cunt smashing a porn star because she wasnt "loyal" should be shot on general principle for being a fucken retard.....


----------



## Dannie (Aug 14, 2014)

charley said:


>



A picture of the happy couple, good find!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't like her haircut, but she is a beautiful fucking woman! You faggots are gayer than me and I fuck a lot of dudes. Cheating on someone is not grounds for beating the fuck out of a woman. The way I see it, it is the man's fault for being with a woman who is cheating on them for the reasons of either not being able to pick a woman correctly and/or not being able to sling dick good enough to keep her satisfied. 

If you can't command enough respect to keep a woman by your side, then don't be upset when she slobs some other dude's knob. Also, she is a porn star! She is not much different than a very high class whore, so why the fuck would he think she would ever be faithful. He called her his property. Yeah right, more like he is claiming property that is public. She is a skank who has sucked a lot of dicks for everyone to see. He is a little bitch crybaby with a victim mentality.


----------



## Watson (Aug 14, 2014)

^


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Love christy mack ...the mma dick who beat her is an asshole I hope his dick gets caught in a bear trap and he fucked in the ass bu mandingo at the same time


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2014)

Whores that whore get beat. Such is life.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 14, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Whores that whore get beat. Such is life.



That is life but thats kinda harsh. She said they were split since may. They don't beat us if we're  man whoring. 



They do it in harsher ways


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 14, 2014)

It seemed excessive what he did though.  Women can be a pain in the ass but to administer that type of beating seems fucked up. I wont hit my woman cuz its not fair...im always on some IML product she cant possibly compete.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd still skull fucker


----------



## s2h (Aug 15, 2014)

Little BamBam said:


> I'd still skull fucker



Somebody beat you too it


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 15, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I don't like her haircut, but she is a beautiful fucking woman! You faggots are gayer than me and I fuck a lot of dudes. Cheating on someone is not grounds for beating the fuck out of a woman. The way I see it, it is the man's fault for being with a woman who is cheating on them for the reasons of either not being able to pick a woman correctly and/or not being able to sling dick good enough to keep her satisfied.
> 
> If you can't command enough respect to keep a woman by your side, then don't be upset when she slobs some other dude's knob. Also, she is a porn star! She is not much different than a very high class whore, so why the fuck would he think she would ever be faithful. He called her his property. Yeah right, more like he is claiming property that is public. She is a skank who has sucked a lot of dicks for everyone to see. He is a little bitch crybaby with a victim mentality.


I don't find her attractive at all, I find her kind of gross really, but the rest of your post is spot on. He better be in Mexico by now because his life is over in the US. no way this guy doesn't spend time behind bars for this one.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2014)

A real man would have wipped out his dick and beat her with that.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> A real man would have wipped out his dick and beat her with that.



He tried to rape but couldn't get hard


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 15, 2014)

He should have left out the deca on this cycle. 

www.levram.us


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 17, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> That is life but thats kinda harsh. She said they were split since may. They don't beat us if we're  man whoring.
> 
> 
> 
> They do it in harsher ways


if women could they would beat us, they try their hardest tho


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

I dont know a lower people on the human scale than porn stars and terrorists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I dont know a lower people on the human scale than porn stars and terrorists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about terrorist pornstars?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

I will agree about the terrorists but don't think as lowly of porn stars.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

Zero esteem. All crackheads. Most wanna kill themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 18, 2014)

a guy who beats women is lower than a porn star. higher than a terrorist, but lower than a porn star.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> a guy who beats women is lower than a porn star. higher than a terrorist, but lower than a porn star.



What if the porn star is into S & M?  And lets be honest...  neither of these people Mack or War Machine, have very much credibility...   another set of crazy people!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 18, 2014)

But she's still a small woman against an mma fighter. And unless you're mormon, you've used video of porn stars to get you where you wanted.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

alleged...


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> A real man would have wipped out his dick and beat her with that.



Little disappointed in your post..no IMR Tadalafil required with mass specs for dick wiping out and whore beating...slacking i see..


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> But she's still a small woman against an mma fighter. And unless you're mormon, you've used video of porn stars to get you where you wanted.



there's a mormon on The Dirty who is banging gals left and right giving them herpies...so there all not Saints..


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

s2h said:


> there's a mormon on The Dirty who is banging gals left and right giving them herpies...so there all not Saints..


Ehh thats normal, a couple of us Muslims are crazy...just a couple, not enough to make front page news every other day...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 18, 2014)

At least they got it over before it started, a year or two into their marriage and we'd be reading about the body of his or her assistant found in their burnt out car in the desert....

I'd do a rail off that ass and decorate her with a mother of pearl pendant in that ample silicone valley...no denying her sex appeal which says nothing about her character a ho be a ho...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 20, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> What if the porn star is into S & M?  And lets be honest...  neither of these people Mack or War Machine, have very much credibility...   another set of crazy people!



S&M is a good time. consent is still part of S&M. any indication she gave consent to getting her ribs kicked in and her teeth knocked out?


What kind of credibility are you looking for here? I don't think a jury is going to have any problems convicting this guy.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 20, 2014)

maniclion said:


> At least they got it over before it started, a year or two into their marriage and we'd be reading about the body of his or her assistant found in their burnt out car in the desert....
> 
> I'd do a rail off that ass and decorate her with a mother of pearl pendant in that ample silicone valley...no denying her sex appeal which says nothing about her character a ho be a ho...



seriously blows me away that people are saying this girl is attractive. that silicone enhanced, obviously airbrushed, hideously tattooed woman is not a dime piece by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

..high school pic...





a little later..





..pretty girl for sure...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 20, 2014)

at 18 maybe. There are plenty of girls i would have banged in high school that i'd not look at twice now if i saw them on the street though.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2014)

just sayn, you pay a hooker for a blow job, but do you really give 2 fucks that her pimp kicks her ass and makes her stand on the corner you found her? now you jerk off to porn and you give a fuck about a dumb whore.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Aug 20, 2014)

charley said:


> ..high school pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol she has a property of war machine tattoo




Ya got that right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> just sayn, you pay a hooker for a blow job, but do you really give 2 fucks that her pimp kicks her ass and makes her stand on the corner you found her? now you jerk off to porn and you give a fuck about a dumb whore.



just saying. are you really this dense?


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 20, 2014)

The question is what happened after high school.  I've seen people change but wow.  She's nasty


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nusty


----------



## Watson (Aug 21, 2014)

you know, the fuck it matters if she is a virgin librarian or a crack whore sucking cock for a fix, only a dog cunt beats on a woman....


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you know, the fuck it matters if she is a virgin librarian or a crack whore sucking cock for a fix, only a dog cunt beats on a woman....



Or animals..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Animals are more innocent.I believe there is more to the story that we dont know.Why would that dude  just beat her like that for nothing.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you know, the fuck it matters if she is a virgin librarian or a crack whore sucking cock for a fix, only a dog cunt beats on a woman....



This.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 22, 2014)

When I see women, children, or animals being abused it literally makes me want to kill. Like twist their neck until it snaps and keep twisting like a tootsie roll


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you know, the fuck it matters if she is a virgin librarian or a crack whore sucking cock for a fix, only a dog cunt beats on a woman....





.......    agree 100%


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 22, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> When I see women, children, or animals being abused it literally makes me want to kill. Like twist their neck until it snaps and keep twisting like a tootsie roll




^^THIS....

Who hasn't been cheated on? I have been multiple times.  Hell I have been on the other side also, albeit unknowingly.  But I never beat any woman.  

I'm more the type to start tearing apart the house and breaking my own shit.... like that makes anything better.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 22, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Lol she has a property of war machine tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He has MACK tattooed across his neck... Im not sure he won that round. (pun intended)


----------



## JR. (Aug 23, 2014)

Who won?


----------



## Watson (Aug 23, 2014)

he could use the Obama defense and blame it on the Bush....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> just saying. are you really this dense?


just dont give a fuck about whores, more important shit going on


----------



## JR. (Aug 27, 2014)

^ important read


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 27, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> When I see women, children, or animals being abused it literally makes me want to kill. Like twist their neck until it snaps and keep twisting like a tootsie roll


Very this. Much beatdown.


----------



## s2h (Aug 29, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> The question is what happened after high school.  I've seen people change but wow.  She's nasty



drugs??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)

JR. said:


> Who won?



In the end.... no one.  He is on the run and her face got pounded harder than her asshole in her pornos.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 2, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Zero esteem. All crackheads. Most wanna kill themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not true....  for many yes.... but many just dont see wrong and are open about sexuality, got ZERO hate for pornstars, just wouldent wifey that... just my personal choice as it is theirs to get taped while enjoying sex.
the ones doign it for drugs need help and its sad... 
im sorry but you cant even compare the two....


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 2, 2014)

blergs. said:


> not true....  for many yes.... but many just dont see wrong and are open about sexuality, got ZERO hate for pornstars, just wouldent wifey that... just my personal choice as it is theirs to get taped while enjoying sex.
> the ones doign it for drugs need help and its sad...
> im sorry but you cant even compare the two....



I bet the ones who do it for enjoyment are the minority.  Or maybe started for fun but now are consumed. Do you think they can get an honest job?  Would love to know OD or suicide rates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

